# An advice on getting a home cinema for £200



## Draggy (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi guys. :welcome:

I want to get a home cinema for the maximum of £200, but I can pay a few pounds more if it's worth it. I am going to connect an external hard drive to the player which I am going to buy at a later date, so the cinema should work well with external memory. I am not that concerned about 3D and Blu-ray, but it seems like most of the modern home cinemas have them now anyway. I would also like it to have the wi-fi connectivity for browsing the Internet and sharing content with my PC. The home cinema will be connected to a 42" LG 42LD450: LG 42LD450 Television - 42" HD 1080p LCD TV with built in freeview, 2 x HDMI and USB connectivity - LG Electronics UK.
Which models would you recommend? I looked at Amazon and Ebay, and I think this one is the best they offer: LG BH6620P 3D/2D Blu ray Smart Full HD 850W 5.1 Channel Home Cinema System 8801031653928 | eBay, but it only has an ethernet input, no wi-fi.

Thanks,
Draggy


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I personally wouldn't recommend any of those units. The only positive point for an All-In-One units is price. But you get what you pay for. 

I would suggest getting seperate components. In this case, that would consist of a Receiver, speakers, DVD player. You can get a HTiB (Home Theater in a Box) model which would cover the receiver and speakers. For example: Newegg.com - ONKYO HT-S3500 5.1-Channel Home Theater System

You then simply need a DVD player and/or a media player. Many of the brand name mid to high end DVD and Blu-Ray players have media playback (ie: USB connectivity for external HDD's), wi-fi, and app support (ie: Netflix). 

There is no easy/simple way to "surf the internet". Not with most standard hardware anyway.


----------



## Draggy (Nov 10, 2012)

Dogg said:


> I personally wouldn't recommend any of those units. The only positive point for an All-In-One units is price. But you get what you pay for.
> 
> I would suggest getting seperate components. In this case, that would consist of a Receiver, speakers, DVD player. You can get a HTiB (Home Theater in a Box) model which would cover the receiver and speakers. For example: Newegg.com - ONKYO HT-S3500 5.1-Channel Home Theater System
> 
> ...


Are the all-in-one systems really that bad? I'm probably moving out in less than a year and the system will be mainly used by my parents. Is there anything decent I could get for £200?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Draggy said:


> Are the all-in-one systems really that bad? I'm probably moving out in less than a year and the system will be mainly used by my parents. Is there anything decent I could get for £200?


They're probably better than the TV speakers alone but only marginally so. 

You asked about "home cinema" with a fair degree of connections and features (HD, internet, PC support etc.) and you're just not going to find that with a inexpensive all-in-one. Dogg's advice is on the mark.

Now, if all you want is something to improve your parents TV watching then pne might fit the bill.


----------

